# Easy install ports



## i_v_a_n (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi,

I need to install gnome2 on freebsd FreeBSD 9.0, but I do not wish to select options on every package. I need to select the default choice (on every blue window). Is there such options for installing ports?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 23, 2012)

Set BATCH, see ports(7).


----------



## i_v_a_n (Jan 23, 2012)

Many thanks,
it is it.


----------

